# Horas de frio



## Jobeer (30 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

Boa tarde pessoal. Precisava da vossa ajuda, pois necessito de dados de agrometeorologia, mais propriamente do zonamento de horas de frio de Portugal Continental (horas de frio por ano abaixo dos 7ºC). O motivo tem a ver com o estudo de adaptabilidade de espécies agrícolas com repouso vegetativo. 

Os viveiristas tem a informação das horas de frio que essas plantas necessitam para esse mesmo repouso. Falta-me cruzar essa informação com o estudo climático do País dessas mesmas horas de frio.

Esse mapeamento existe em vários outros países do mundo, mas... será que em Portugal isso já foi feito? se sim, onde posso encontrar?

Obrigado pela ajuda.

José Augusto


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2011 às 19:04)

Não tenho conhecimento da matéria mas já experimentou a versão preliminar do boletim agrometeorológico do IM?


----------



## Jobeer (7 Abr 2011 às 11:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não tenho conhecimento da matéria mas já experimentou a versão preliminar do boletim agrometeorológico do IM?



Tem aqui bastante informação neste boletim (que confesso, não conhecia). A informação que pretendo, aparece nesse boletim mas apenas na Região Oeste, tendo em conta a produção da Pêra Rocha. Porém, para esta região já não preciso procurar mais, falta-me o resto do País (Portugal Continental). Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Isto mostra que esta recolha é feita, falta apenas saber quem a tem para me fornecer, lá no IM.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Abr 2011 às 12:15)

Também pode encontrar alguma informação interessante neste site:

http://www.cotr.pt/sagra.asp


----------

